# guppies had babies



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

my guppies had babies i want to keep them alive..will the parents eat them? shouldi remove them..what should i feed i went out on a limb and fed them frozen brine shrimp?? and suggestions would be great cheeers


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

im pretty sure breeder nets work well for guppy fry


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello Logan,
I try to remove the fry from the tank as the other guppies will eat the babies.

I have successfully raised then in a 1 gallon jar/bowl/tank and frequent water changes if I'm not using a filter.

The rectangular acrylic storage containers work well to.
I have one 2 1/2" wide 4" long and 5" high which I use for my capture container, my small fine net fits in it for transferring the fish. 
It also makes a good holding tank while I try to take a photo of a fish.

I just remove 1/2 of the water daily by siphoning it out from the bottom of the container (cleans al the *rap out) and top it up with water removed from one of my guppy/community tanks.

On my grow out tanks I use an HOB filter with a modified sponge filter on the intake. I use an AquaClear 30 sponge which I have cut a hole into with fingernail scissors to fit the inlet pipe. I get 2 or 3 from one sponge depending on the size of the HOB filter I'm using.
I feed all my fish with "TetraColour Granules" I roll a few between my fingers to crush them into powder which drops into the tank. 

The small plastic all in one tanks work well for Fry, I have picked a few up at garage sales and second hand stores for $5 or $10 with the built in pump/filter/light.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Is it only guppies that you have in there? The parents might eat a few but they won't actually hunt them so if you have a few plants for the fry to hide in, some should make it. Food wise, guppy fry are pretty easy. Anything small enough should do the trick. Even crushed flakes do. Have fun with them!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Most will survive if there are plenty of hiding places, like java moss. They will eat the small bits of your frozen food. Crush flake food into powder if you have nothing else.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Congratulations!!!!!

Can you post some pics please!


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Okay so i see some babies have dissapeared but there is still some swimming they seem to be eatting the crushed flakes and brine shrimp i have been feeding, i put some more fake plants in the tank so they can hide..as for pics i dont have a camera or i would tottaly put some pictures up..they are soo cute..i have another pregnant female about to pop any day now..funnything i only have one male and like 25 females hahaha he is getting busy in there lol lets hope thes babies can survive until i can purchase a little 3 gallon cube to keep them in


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratulations on the baby guppies... Sure nice to have a bunch of them swimming around.. Floating plants would be great too for hiding places for the little ones...


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

My 20 gallon guppy tank is full of babies and adults. I have a drift wood covered with java moss and the babies seem to be safe. Picture of the tank is in the Introductory Area (being a newbie here). I must have close to 20 juveniles and about 8 adult fish.
A question for you guppy pros: I just have a female spawned. Its tummy becomes skinny overnight, but too bad it died a day after that. I could see some new tiny babies swimming around. To the more experienced guppy breeders, do you have this happened with your spawned out females? A bit sad to see it done its duty to spawn, then die. Kind of like salmon. Am I supposed to feed the spawn out female with lots of food to give it more energy to survive? It is still a puzzle why it died when it seemed to be quite active & vital before giving birth.


----------



## GuppyFan (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats! For guppy babies crush flakes are good but the best I found so far is newly hatched brine shrimps. The babies will go wild after them and will grow faster although it takes some effort to hatch the shrimps. The "first bites" from hikari is also good and the size is perfect for new babies. Only thing is the "first bites" expire quite fast.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

congrats on babies. it is always exciting to go home and see new members of the aquarium family. its like xmas all over again. eheh.

i jsut had guppy babies a week ago and i always remove them or else the parents will eat them. i raise my babies in a 1g tank and feed them finely crushed flakes until they are big enough to not be a snack to the big guppies. i would move them back into the same tank in about a month when they get bigger.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

fxbillie said:


> My 20 gallon guppy tank is full of babies and adults. I have a drift wood covered with java moss and the babies seem to be safe. Picture of the tank is in the Introductory Area (being a newbie here). I must have close to 20 juveniles and about 8 adult fish.
> A question for you guppy pros: I just have a female spawned. Its tummy becomes skinny overnight, but too bad it died a day after that. I could see some new tiny babies swimming around. To the more experienced guppy breeders, do you have this happened with your spawned out females? A bit sad to see it done its duty to spawn, then die. Kind of like salmon. Am I supposed to feed the spawn out female with lots of food to give it more energy to survive? It is still a puzzle why it died when it seemed to be quite active & vital before giving birth.


I have found that females do tend to die during labor or afterward, but not if they are really healthy. It's the stress...an additional burden on their bodies that does them in. I've had females that have breed many times...but when they do die it usually right after childbirth. Water condition and temperature also affects how "easy" the birth is. Keeping them optimal will help them survive.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

logan22 said:


> my guppies had babies i want to keep them alive..will the parents eat them? shouldi remove them..what should i feed i went out on a limb and fed them frozen brine shrimp?? and suggestions would be great cheeers


Usually if I keep them with adults I'll have a few survive. But when I take them out, at least 90% live. Don't use a net or suction, best to use a tub/jar/container, which was mentioned by another member. It keeps the current still and there's less impact/stress on the babies. Keeping them in a container with less water height more water surface helps too. It's easier for them to find food...less food is wasted floating all over the place (which I always get in a larger tank), you can see who's eating and who isn't. Plus it's easier to clean up the gunk on the bottom of the tank...keeps the water cleaner longer. And of course temperature...they grow faster when there's plenty of food and when there's warmer temps.


----------

